# where to buy good cheap bike in spain



## kcmm (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey all,
I'm gonna ride in Spain. Want to just buy a bike there. Any recommendations for a place, ie Decathlon? I want to explore Spain for a month. maybe Camino de Santiago... then either sell it or get rid of it...

mountain biker here in LA..

thanks for any info..


----------



## Gurpil23 (Jan 23, 2018)

What is your budget? Also hardtail or fs? I would agree Decathlon is the way to go for a good value on entry level bikes. You will find one in most major cities.Not sure about the resale value though.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## kcmm (Apr 2, 2015)

thanks for reply. My budget is low b/c I want to use it for a month and then either sell it or give it to charity. Don't want to take my bike over.. ride as much as possible in Spain.. on dirt, road, gravel... most likely ride the path of Camino de Santiago.. renting seems to much of a hassle as well. looks like Pamplona has a decathlon... is it like a walmart?


----------



## Gurpil23 (Jan 23, 2018)

kcmm said:


> thanks for reply. My budget is low b/c I want to use it for a month and then either sell it or give it to charity. Don't want to take my bike over.. ride as much as possible in Spain.. on dirt, road, gravel... most likely ride the path of Camino de Santiago.. renting seems to much of a hassle as well. looks like Pamplona has a decathlon... is it like a walmart?


Pamplona is almost at the start of the Camino so it is a good place. The decathlon is more like an REI or sports store, with the big majority of products being their own brand. For entry level stuff is hard to beat, including bikepacking stuff. If needed, you should also be able to bring the bike for service to different stores if you are bikepacking towards Santiago. I did it a few years ago and the regular way is mostly gravel with some more mountain sections. A lot of little hostals and bed and breakfast along the way so you can pack light too. Totally recommended.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## kcmm (Apr 2, 2015)

thanks again. that's my plan.. go to Madrid... get myself over to Pamplona.. maybe side trip to San Sebastian.. and ride the Camino.. I like the idea of riding everyday..


----------



## Tension (Oct 24, 2018)

Ride the Camino is a great idea , in Pamplona You could find Decathlon Store . With not much money you could find your bike . 
Have a nice camino my friend. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Tristan Wolf (Oct 21, 2019)

If you knew somebody there (or if you find a helpful host) you could order entry-level bike from one of those european direct sale brands, to await you as you arrive. Canyon or Radon come to my mine mind as having entry-level bikes which should also be easy to resale later. That might save you time&money.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

